# u12 DA Scores



## Advantage (Sep 19, 2017)

Given that scores are not being posted. this thread can be used to post score updates.
and any relative info on u12 games.
some academies have an A team and team and some are mixed, we can update based on which game was listed first.


----------



## Advantage (Sep 23, 2017)

Tfa 8-2 Santa Barbara 
Tfa 4-3 Santa Barbara


----------

